
New T-Mobile: Creating a True Alternative to Fixed Broadband - sahin-boydas
https://www.t-mobile.com/news/new-t-mobile-fixed-broadband-alternative
======
joecool1029
While I'm a big fan over what John has done to spur competition in the telecom
industry, this is a press release that's basically advertising.

You should be posting stuff like
[https://makespectrumgreatagain.com](https://makespectrumgreatagain.com) as it
affects things negatively right now and hits that sweet spot between tech and
zoning that HN is all about.

~~~
Latteland
Tmobile's new vague plan for providing home internet over 5g sounds fine, but
it is a slow rollout, only promising coverage for 9.5 million customers by
2024.

With many more providers of broadband coming in the next 10 years (gulp,
that's painful to type, it is so slow to come), there should be change by then
by the comcasts of the world.

~~~
joecool1029
Neville (their CTO) has repeatedly said in talks that offering fixed home
internet isn't sexy[1], the company isn't relying on it. The reason you hear
John cheerleading it now is that they need to have as many compelling reasons
to let sprint spectrum acquisition happen.

I would rather see extra spectrum given to T-Mobile as they do have a good
track record of beating rollout estimates and repack dates. I don't want to
see asshole spectrum squatters like DISH sitting on huge blocks for years with
nothing to show for it.

[1] [https://www.fiercewireless.com/wireless/t-mobile-
reiterates-...](https://www.fiercewireless.com/wireless/t-mobile-reiterates-
apathy-toward-fixed-5g-services)

